# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen.

## sjeng

Hoi forum/lezers/specialisten in jullie ziekte.

Ben 56 en ren al 5 jaar van hernia naar hernia.
Heb een super stijfkoppige Neurochirurg die alleen zegt ik ben klaar het zit tussen je oren.
Hij opereert in Maastricht, Heerlen, Brunssum v.v.

De laatste keer zo bleek uit de MRI was er geen dus zou hij een laminectomie doen tijdens de operatie echter kwamen er weer 2 hernia uit naar voren die hij maar "even" mee wegnam, hij was er toch bezig......

Je kunt je indenken vertrouwen is nu ver zoeken.
Maar via de second opinion (België) kwam ik op de koffie.
Genk heeft geen open MRI en ik met mijn duffe kop heb dus claustrofobie en moet een open MRI in.

Genk verwijs naar Mill waar ze wel een open MRI hebben, die echter omdat ik verwijs uit België heb contant willen.
VGZ gebeld die echter alleen aan Genk betalen voor een heel traject incl. MRI & operatie.
Genk gebeld, die niets vergoeden dat buiten hun ziekenhuis gebeurd en naar VGZ verwijzen.
En ik zit in de bijstand kan geen MRI betalen.
Vakbond, rechtsbijstand niets helpt VGZ bepaald en die zegt "NEEN".

Dus terug Nederland, terug naar de Neurologen hier.
5e !!! keer zelfde plek Hernia. 
Om gek van te worden, kan toch niet steeds dezelfde plek weer......?

Kort gezegd "tussen de oren" heeft nu uitval been, urine en continue pijn die wijzen op hernia..... zelfde plek zegt MRI waarschijnlijk.

Om gek van te worden.
Waarom geen spondolydese? 

België zag het meteen zonder MRI: Rug verstijven & pijn pomp. 
Alleen uit onderzoek kwam een hernia naar voren en rug vastzetten als er een hernia zit heeft geen doel eerst weten waar die hernia zit en dan alles in één operatie oplossen.

Wordt het geen tijd voor een zwarte lijst voor neurochirurgen die alleen prutsen?
Mijn neuroloog is zo machtig dat zelfs UWV hem niets doet, als hij zegt neen is dat Gods woord.

VGZ weigert een 2e second opinion maar de uitval klachten wijzen op spoed operatie.

Hoe los je dan een recidive op?
Waarom kan ik dat 5X hebben (3X hernia, 1X laminectomie, nu....?) 
en nog zegt God: "Tussen de oren, doe ik niets meer aan"?

Tussentijds bezoek aan een pijn poli geeft aan dat er wat zit maar ok hier weer binnen 14 dagen is de pijn terug, uitgewerkt en de 2e keer geen resultaat meer dus einde.....

Einde wat?
Uitval = spoed ! Maar "tussen de oren" is geen uitval. Toch?

----------

